# Gigabyte 3D Aurora & HD4870X2??



## mos187 (Dec 8, 2008)

hey guyz, a quick question would the Gigabyte 3D Aurora fit a HD4870X2 or should i modify the internal layout (remove the HDD cage and install the HDD's in the upper 3.5" drive bay's)
BTW the dimensions are: 205 x 522 x 510 (W x H x D)


----------



## Grimskull (Dec 8, 2008)

hey,

i have that exact same case and i have a Sapphire HD4870 and it bearly fits in, so i reckon you may have to remove the HDD cage to fit the HD4870X2.


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2008)

Indeed.  The lower HDD cage will have to be removed.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes u will need to cut out the cages and move it to the top. That's what I did.


----------



## mos187 (Dec 8, 2008)

i think removing the HDD cage will limit the use of 2 HDD's instead of 5....
anyways thanxx guyz for the quick reply's...


----------



## Grimskull (Dec 8, 2008)

yes it will, but if arent using some of the CD/DVD drives then i think you can get a holder cage that u can put your hdd into it and it will slot into the space of a 5.25 drive. just an idea for you!


----------



## mos187 (Dec 8, 2008)

thanxx again Grimskull will try that too.....


----------

